# New game Called 3 Things



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

The object of this is to choose 3 things you would want on a deserted island with you.
Only roadblock is that you can't name anything the person before you have said.

I'll start..
1 house to battle the elements
2 Food because I won't hunt or fish
3 Someone else with me

Whoever may be next can't name any of mine.. Good Luck.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

1. A long-distance radio transmitter
2. A boat
3. Good drinking water


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

1. a raft
2. a pillow
3. a saw


----------

